# Clovis and Margrit 2nd day at the house



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Today is the second day Clovis and Margrit are at home and what a morning I had!
Margrit is more rambuctious than Clovis_wich I didn't count on..now I do know_she managed to escape from the room they are staying into the big wide basement while I was cleaning their living quarters (cage, litterboxes, etc) I caught her as she was drinking from the drain in the laundry area (I hope I didn't split her suture!) Meanwhile my cat Madam had gotten herself down and was hissing at Margrit and growled at Clovis who had also wandered out and was sniffing Madam's litterbox (so much for an slow intro :roll: ) Clovis ran away and managed to get stuck between the furnace and wall. So I put Margrit in their room, proceded to take out some stuff and pulled Clovis out. By then Margrit was out again. Eventually I got everybody in but Margrit stuck her paw under the door_maybe chanting the famous you can't get me, nyah, nah, nyah, nah.._infuriating Madam on the other side who spit/growled/hissed to her heart content.
All the while Clovis had taken refuge in the cage and yowled. In the end I managed to cut my hand reassembling things but I got them back in diapered dry and cleaner (and excersised.. they were falling asleep!)
I must confess I felt like adopting them out right then but I know what is best so I better prepare myself for more times like this..it'll be glorious when they learn things..at least Madam doesn't seem to care as long as they don't address her (wich they'do all the time though) ..ah-well kittens, even teens will be kittens :wink:


----------

